

How easy is it, to write a program that removes a file or a folder? - AndreyKarpov
http://coldattic.info/shvedsky/pro/blogs/a-foo-walks-into-a-bar/posts/71

======
robgough
Down for me. Google cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yL1iFJM...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yL1iFJMPD-
wJ:coldattic.info/shvedsky/pro/blogs/a-foo-walks-into-a-bar/posts/71)

------
overshard
Website appears to be hacked or something, enter at your own risk. The
original article no longer appears.

~~~
shvedsky
The article is still there, and rest assured that nothing is "hacked". I just
tried to fix the performance under high load (and failed). //owner of the
website

